# Problema ALSA  in fase di boot

## fbcyborg

Sono su amd64, ho appena aggiornato il kernel all'ultima versione stabile, ovvero la 2.6.17-r8 e alsa-driver.

Durante la fase di boot  leggo questi messaggi:

```
ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:580: codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:580: codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:580: codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/pci/../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:580: codec_read: codec 0 is not valid [0xfe0000]

```

Non capisco cosa sia successo, anche perché l'audio funziona benissimo.

Da cosa può dipendere?

Sembra un problema causato da emerge.

----------

## Peach

stai usando alsa esternalmente al kernel? se si allora prova a ri-emerge alsa-drivers dopo aver rebootato col nuovo kernel.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Peach wrote:*   

> stai usando alsa esternalmente al kernel? se si allora prova a ri-emerge alsa-drivers dopo aver rebootato col nuovo kernel.

 

già fatto, già provato.. niente da fare.. intanto provo con quelli testing...

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   stai usando alsa esternalmente al kernel? se si allora prova a ri-emerge alsa-drivers dopo aver rebootato col nuovo kernel. 
> 
> già fatto, già provato.. niente da fare.. intanto provo con quelli testing...

 

boh io in certe situazioni sono stato costretto alla pulizia totale dei sorgenti con mrproper e alla rimozione forzata di tutti i moduli... non so se possa aiutare.

----------

## fbcyborg

Il problema è che me lo fa anche con un vecchio kernel con cui prima non me lo faceva!!!

EDIT: volevo aggiungere che quei messaggi appaiono in fase di boot dopo la scritta "Coldplugging pci devices......         [OK]".

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Il problema è che me lo fa anche con un vecchio kernel con cui prima non me lo faceva!!!
> 
> EDIT: volevo aggiungere che quei messaggi appaiono in fase di boot dopo la scritta "Coldplugging pci devices......         [OK]".

 

eh a me è successo con le librerie bluetooth, vedi te  e dando una seria ripulita si fa ordine mentale pure  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Aspetta aspetta.. ho appena installato il bluetooth.. ho seguito questo e questo. Tu come hai risolto??? Sto impazzendo, mi stanno succedendo dei casini assurdi.

Ad un tratto l'audio si comporta in modo strano, è tutto a volume molto basso. Devo mettere tutto al massimo per sentire qualcosa.

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Aspetta aspetta.. ho appena installato il bluetooth.. ho seguito questo e questo. Tu come hai risolto??? Sto impazzendo, mi stanno succedendo dei casini assurdi.

 

ho fondamentalmente seguito questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bluetooth-guide.xml

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ad un tratto l'audio si comporta in modo strano, è tutto a volume molto basso. Devo mettere tutto al massimo per sentire qualcosa.

 

questo non so, mi fa strano...

in ogni caso per darti una letta ai casini che ho avuto io con bluetooth ho risolto così: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-491283-highlight-.html

però nn c'entra molto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Beh, no non c'entra molto.. in effetti non si accenna nemmeno ad alsa

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Beh, no non c'entra molto.. in effetti non si accenna nemmeno ad alsa

 

scusa, non voglio sviare l'argomentazione: tornando al problema non hai nessun'altro log che possa riguardare quell'errore? quali sintomi presenta? quando ti viene fuori? potrei suggerirti di caricarlo a mano, o al massimo fare un giro su google o l'alsa ml.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco quello che appare al boot: screenshot.

Comunque non so se è quello il problema ma mi stanno succedendo cose strane con questo audio maledetto. Come dicevo, ad un certo punto il volume è bassissimo.

Non sembra un problema di avvio di alsa..

----------

## Peach

qualcosa che s'è rotto con il nuovo kernel.. almeno dai possibili collegamenti che fai.

Una curiosità: i 1.0.12 non risolvono il problema?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Peach wrote:*   

> qualcosa che s'è rotto con il nuovo kernel.. almeno dai possibili collegamenti che fai.
> 
> Una curiosità: i 1.0.12 non risolvono il problema?

 

Purtroppo no, ho anche provato sia un upgrade a versione testing che un downgrade (fallito in compilazione).

Il brutto è che adesso questo problema me lo fa anche col vecchio kernel con cui prima funzionava tutto bene.

Mi fa molto pensare il fatto che la directory incriminata sia /var/tmp/portage.   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi fa molto pensare il fatto che la directory incriminata sia /var/tmp/portage.     

 

giusta osservazione non ci avevo fatto caso... la dir in questione devo presumere che sia vuota... o sbaglio?

----------

## fbcyborg

Potrebbe anche non esserlo, e comunque in ogni caso perchè in fase di boot si dovrebbe andare a cercare della roba contenuta nella directory temporanea che portage utilizza per compilare? Spero che sia solo qualche bug di alsa-driver e che si risolva presto perché è snervante questo fatto.

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Potrebbe anche non esserlo, e comunque in ogni caso perchè in fase di boot si dovrebbe andare a cercare della roba contenuta nella directory temporanea che portage utilizza per compilare? Spero che sia solo qualche bug di alsa-driver e che si risolva presto perché è snervante questo fatto.

 

si, sembra che sia stato bindato lì in fase di compilazione. Sinceramente non conosco bene alsa da poterti rispondere: però posso suggerirti di andarti a vedere bugzilla di gentoo e/o di alsa e aprire un bugreport.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ... mi stanno succedendo cose strane con questo audio maledetto. Come dicevo, ad un certo punto il volume è bassissimo.

 

Questo problema si presentava perchè in "Centro di controllo" -> Suono e Multimedia -> Sistema Sonoro era abilitata l'ultima opzione del tab Generale, "Auto suspend if idle for 60 sec". Non so come abbia fatto ad abilitarsi da sola...

Adesso comunque pare che quegli strani messaggi al boot comunque non creino danno al sistema, e quindi al funzionamento di alsa.. anche se non dovrebbero esserci.. spero che spariscano nello stesso modo con cui sono apparsi... senza motivo e all'improvviso.

----------

## fbcyborg

Purtroppo questo problema delle scritte di cui parlo nel primo post non è innocuo.. Da qualche tempo mi sono reso conto che, per esempio, i suoni delle animazioni flash non si sentono più (su firefox). Ora non so se è una coincidenza ma da quando ho questo problema non sento suoni.. eppure oss parte senza dare errori.

Sarà buggata la versione 1.0.11 di alsa-driver o c'è qualche altro strano problema???

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Purtroppo questo problema delle scritte di cui parlo nel primo post non è innocuo.. Da qualche tempo mi sono reso conto che, per esempio, i suoni delle animazioni flash non si sentono più (su firefox).

 

Gia letto tutto questo topic?

----------

## fbcyborg

Si l'avevo letto.. solo che non è bastato emergere alsa-oss per risolvere il problema degli errori che ho riportato nel primo post, quando parte alsa... 

In effetti è strano perché prima l'audio con flash funzionava anche senza quel pacchetto. Poi ad un tratto.. niente più suoni.. ora almeno questo rifunziona. Devo capire perchè da quei maledetti errori...

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Si l'avevo letto.. solo che non è bastato emergere alsa-oss per risolvere il problema degli errori che ho riportato nel primo post, quando parte alsa... 

 

Ovviamente.

 *Quote:*   

> Devo capire perchè da quei maledetti errori...

 

La soluzione potrebbe essere quella di trovare il parametro per disabilitare il checking del codec 0 e farlo iniziare dal sucessivo... ma sul sito alsa non c'é nulla. Mi sono ripromesso di guardare meglio nel codice del driver ma non so quando riuscirò a farlo (bene).

BTW, sono entrato anche io a far parte della schiera di persone con questo warning.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW, sono entrato anche io a far parte della schiera di persone con questo warning.

 

Ah! "menomale" !!! Credevo di essere l'unico!!!

Forse è il caso di fare un bug report? Ho notato che questi warning appaiono anche con altre versioni di alsa-driver. Però devo dire che prima con il kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 non me lo faceva.. poi devo aver fatto qualche aggiornamento (il mio sistema installa solo pacchetti stabili) oltre al kernel con la release 8 e quei messaggi appaiono sia con il nuovo che con il vecchio kernel. Quindi può essere che sia qualche altro pacchetto "strano" che rompa le scatole... boh!

----------

## fbcyborg

Attualmente continuo a vedere questi messaggi solo facendo dmesg.. ma non è che nel frattempo è uscito qualche bug report in merito?

Fra l'altro credo che mi stia causando ulteriori problemi con skype e il sonoro.

----------

## Scen

Il modulo snd-via82xx lo carichi automaticamente tramite /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6, o lasci che sia coldplug a caricarlo?

Se è la seconda opzione, prova ad utilizzare la prima soluzione: il warning compare ancora, quando effettua il passaggio "Autoloading modules..."?

[EDIT]

Ho visto adesso dal tuo screenshot che lo fai caricare da coldplug, prova a metterlo in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

[/EDIT]

Inoltre ti consiglio di passare (o almeno, prova  :Razz:  ) ad udev-094, che rende obsoleto coldplug (che dovrai disinstallare dal sistema) e dovrebbe già caricare automaticamente i moduli.

Comunque ho anche io una scheda audio integrata che funziona tramite il driver ALSA via82xx, utilizzo il kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 e sono su AMD64: non mi è mai apparso quel warning!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Perfetto sei un grande!!!!

ho risolto il problema. GRAZIE!!!!!

Ora non ho più quei messaggi e mi funziona di nuovo anche skype.

Per udev, aspetto che diventi stabile. Grazie 100000000

----------

## fbcyborg

Dannazione... il problema si è ripresentato...

Assurdooo!!!!!!!

Di conseguenza ho tolto il TAG Risolto.

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Dannazione... il problema si è ripresentato...

 

Io con l'alsa-driver 1.0.13 ho "confinato" il problema al file di log... e il file di autoload è vuoto.

A fronte di cosa si è ripresentato?

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho la tua stessa versione di alsa-driver.. e non ho confinato molto... 

nel senso.. quei messaggi non li vedo al boot, ma solo dando dmesg... ok, quindi confinati al log...

solo che per un periodo non si vedevano più nemmeno se davo dmesg.

magari sapessi a fronte di cosa si è presentato il problema!!!!   :Mad: 

----------

